# Alte Angelmethoden?



## carpfisherbasti (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo, als ich den Tag mal eine Fahrrad Runde gedreht habe, hat es plötzlich angefangen zu Regnen...glücklicherweise durchfuhr ich grade ein Dorf!
Ich musste mich ja irgendwo runterstellen, da bin ich zum Dorfteich gefahren der mitten im Dorf liegt und setzte mich in einen kleines Holzhaus.
Dann sah ich einen "älteren" Mann, der saß am Teich mit einer wunderschönen DDR- Rute und der dazugehörigen Rolle!
Ich gesellte mich zu ihm, nach einer Weile zog er die Rute aus dem...er hatte eine kleine Korkpose mit einem kleinen Stück Kartoffel dran. 
Er warf sie genau in den Entengrieß der fast den ganzen Teich bedeckt, so ca. 1m vor dem Ufer! Der Teich war nicht tief, ander Stelle ca. 50cm oder so...er wollte sich grade hinsetzten, doch plötzlich raste er zur Rute...ich wusste erst gar nicht was los ist
Ich schaute auf die Pose und sah das sie langsam in Richtung Mitte des Teiches wanderte...xD
Dann schlug er an und die Rute bog sich zu einem Halbkreis, er sagte ich solle ihm helfen...ich ging zum Ufer und sah aus dem Grieß einen schönen fetten Karpfen aufsteigen, er zog erst in dei Seerosen
Doch dann löste er sich und kam langsam zum Ufer...ich versuchte ihn zu packen...hatte ihn kurz in der Hand als sich der Haken löste und der Karpfen mir aus Hand ins Wasser glitt
Der arme dachte ich...er war aber nicht weiter sauer...das dumme war er hatte einen Kescher mit der aber zusammengepackt auf der Bank lag
Das war trotzdem cool anzusehen wie er agelt...ich war begeistert
Ich schleppe sonst immer Haufenweise Sachen ans Ufer...ich bin zwar jetzt nicht der Karpfenprofi oder so aber 3 Ruten habe ich immer dabei, Pieper, Schirm usw. viel zu viel dachte ich mir beim Heimweg...und das was ich immer anfüttern gehe

Ich habe beschlossen so zu angeln wie "früher", klingt vllt. doof aber ich habe kein Bock mehr soviel ans Wasser zu schleppen ich !
Wie hat man das früher gemacht? 
Was hat man alles mitgenommen?
Welche Köder wurden benutzt?
Wie viel Ruten brauchte man?
Welche Montage hatte man früher (Grund oder Pose)?
Tricks und Tipps?

Hoffe es gibt noch einige die so wie früher Fischen!!
Bin echt begeistert, wie einfach das doch sein kann Fische zu fangen...bin jetzt 14 Jahre und würde so gern wissen wie man das früher gemacht hat!


----------



## Backfire (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Bestell dir dieses Buch >

http://www.amazon.de/Der-vielseitige-Angler-Max-Piper/dp/3788803177


----------



## carpfisherbasti (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Nicht schlecht:m
Mal sehen, aber hat irgendeiner von euch noch richtig gute Tipps?
Wollte am Wochenende mal losziehen...


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Na, so grundlegend anders war frühere Angelei auch nicht. 

Posenangelei auf Karpfen beispielsweise ist für mich völlig normal, besonders im Frühjahr die m.M.n. beste Methode.

Alles war vielleicht etwas gröber/robuster, dafür aber auch ohne so viel Kosten, Aufwand & Technik, keine Dauersessions, Futterorgien & Angelei in weiter Ferne,...

Interessant ist für dich vielleicht ein Blick in die klassische (größtenteils englische) Angelei, wo uralte Erkenntnisse mit sehr modernen Ansätzen kombiniert werden.
http://www.classycatchers.de/

Montier doch anfangs einfach mal eine deiner Karpfenruten auf Pose um, bastel dir 'nen Teig und geh auf die Pirsch.


----------



## carpfisherbasti (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Danke dir...:m
Eine Frage noch, was muss ich alles mit nehmen (Ruten, Kescher...)?
Wollte mal mit Kartoffel oder Teig angeln, wie mache ich das?
Muss ich mit Kartoffeln anfüttern (1Tag vorher) oder nehmen die Karpfen die Kartoffel auch so?


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Anfüttern "muss" man überhaupt nicht, weder bei alten noch bei modernen Methoden.
Viel zu viel Gedanken werden sich um Futter & Köder gemacht und viel zu wenig um die Angel_stelle_!
Fischt du dort, wo die Fische fressen, fängst du auch; (fast) egal mit was.

Ich persönlich war nie ein großer Freund der Kartoffel; finde es gibt deutlich einfachere & effektivere Köder, Teig, Gewürm, Maden,...
Kartoffeln wurden (und werden) benutzt um möglichst selektiv auf Karpfen zu angeln; genauso wie Boilies heute.
Vielleicht magst du dich ja mal damit
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2011/forelliteig-der-perfekte-koeder.html
beschäftigen.
Auch nicht der einfachste Köder, aber m.M.n. einer der effektivsten überhaupt.
Aber ich betone nochmal: am wichtigsten ist der Platz an dem der Köder liegt.


----------



## joe75 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Als Jungfischer war ich oft mit meinem Opa beim Angeln, hauptsächlich an kleinen Fließgewässern. Die Ausrüstung beschränke sich auf das nötigste und konnte auf einmal vom Auto zum Angelplatz getragen werden:

Typische Ausrüstung:
2 X Allround Telerute  ca. 3 Meter/40-60gr WG
2 X Rutenhalter (Erdspieß)
1 X Klappkescher
1 X Klappstuhl
1 X Anglerweste mit Kleinteilen in den Taschen wie Hakenlöser, Messer, Bleischrot, Haken und ein paar wenige Ersatzposen.

Posen hatten wir meist selbstgebastelte aus Federkielen.
Köder war damals hauptsächlich Würmer, Brot & Semmeln und Dosenmais. War eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## carpfisherbasti (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Ok, du hast recht...es gibt bei uns so ein Wiesenbecken, mit viel Seerosen, da wurden mal Karpfen gefangen (ein Freund von meinem Vater hat da nen 62cm Karpfen)!
Es wurde auch mal besetzt, es ist überall recht flach...nur wurde da in den letzten Jahren kaum was gefangen bzw. geagngelt da müsste sich doch ein bestand gebildet haben!???
Ob es da noch karpfen gibt, wenn nicht beißen halt schleien und bleien


----------



## mabo1992 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Was ist damals anders als Heute? Nur die Köder und unzählige Montagen sind neu.Ist doch egal ob du eine Murmel dranhängst wo 1 Kilo 10euronen kostet oder ob du ganz ruhig mit Dosenmais angeln gehst.Wenn ich Angeln fahre kommt nur das mit:

-2 Ruten (eine Pose, andere Grund)
-Köder(Mais, Tigernüsse, Regenwurm, Tauwurm....)
je nachdem was ich dranhängen möchte und denke das der Köder heute besser läuft.
-2 Klappstühle (für Frauchen)
-4 Rutenhalter mit Gewinde und 1 Elektronischen Bissanzeiger
-Kleine Box mit Abhakwerkzeug und diversen kleinen Sachen, Haken usw.

Was willl denn mein ganzes zu Hause mit mir rumschleifen?Ich hab nur das Wasser und bin vollkommen versorgt und kann ohne sämtlichen Zeug wie Zelt etc. auskomm.Zumal ich auch bei Nachtangeln meine Pose als "Wachhalter" habe. Von daher ist doch nicht viel anders als damals, nur das viel mehr Equipment mitgeschleift wird, weil es andere wiederrum brauchen. Ist doch jeden seine Sache und wenn du das nicht mehr willst tue es.Hauptsache du hast Spaß am Hobby und stehst zu deiner Meinung.

Wünsch dir Viel Erfolg am Wasser und dicke Karpfen#6#6#6#6


----------



## carpfisherbasti (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Danke mabo1992 für die Antwort:m
Werde Montag mal losziehen, mal schauen ob die Mossrücken beißen wollen...wenn nicht beißt halt ne schöne schleie oder so xD


----------



## raxrue (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Also meine ,Dicken, beissen bei dem Warmen Wetter auf den guten Netto Goldmais ;-))....3 Maisstücken auf den Faden mit der Ködernadel aufgebracht und den Futterkorb mit Mischung aus Mais und Feeder Mix und das ganze dicht am Ufer unter die Zweige und Büsche (Hochsommer)..hab noch nie so richtig begriffen das mann ewig weit raus muss mit der Angel da ja das meiste Futter ehh in Ufernähe anfällt...und immer die Stellen meiden wo alles perfekt zum Angeln ist....im dicksten Schnoder und Gemüse waren bis jetzt die Größten Fische...das gegigse von den Elektrischen Bissanzeigern gehört auch abgeschafft so wie das Pennen beim Angeln..entweder Fischen oder Schlafen...und die wo am erfolgreichsten Karpfen angeln sind ehh nicht die wo hier alles Verraten...am besten mann hockt mal eine halbe Stunde zu einen gebrochen Deutsch Sprechenden Goldzahnkormoran und schaut zu was der so treibt..da lernt mann mehr wie 10 Stunden Angelbücher lesen..ist aber nur meine Private Meinung...die durch meine erfolge bestädigt wird #6:vik:


----------



## carpfisherbasti (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

So sehe ich das auch...xD


----------



## lsski (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Hallo

Früher mit 12 Jahren habe ich mal Brassen gefangen........
Die Maisdosen haben doch einen Ziehring und wenn man dies öffnet und den Deckel nicht ganz abreist hat man einen prima Futterkorb.
Erst Mais raus Stein verkeilen und eingeweichtes Brot und Mais wieder rein. Dose an Antitangel Mais auf den Goldhaken und Schwupp ins Wasser.
Erst spielten die Fische mit der Dose und dann kam meistens der Biss. 
Not machte damals Erfinderisch, Als Rute hatte ich eine Brandungsrute mit 40er Schnur, Bissanzeiger war ein in die Schnurgehängter Stock.
:m Ich Saß auf einer Aldi Tüte und meine Angelsachen passten in eine Plätzchendose #6
Jeff


----------



## carpfisherbasti (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

:m:q
cool, geile idee


----------



## Andal (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Lies die Bücher "The Complete Angler" von Izaak Walton und "Im Netz der Fische" von Georg Aldinger (beide antiquarisch), schau dir die Filme von Chris Yates an und wirf einen Blick auf deine eigene Angelausrüstung. Wenn du das hast, dann bilde eine Schnittmenge und du bist genau da, wo du hin möchtest. |wavey:


----------



## carpfisherbasti (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Wie meinst du das mit der Angelausrüstung?


----------



## Andal (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Äh... schau dir an, womit man seinerzeit gefischt hat und wie man es machte. Dann schaust du dir deine Sachen so durch, was du für die alte Art zu angeln gebrauchen kannst. Dann kommst du zu der oben angeführten Schnittmenge (-> Mengenlehre)!


----------



## carpfisherbasti (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Achso meinst du das:q
Werd ich machen...


----------



## 48pfünder (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Schnapp dir zwei stinknormale Grundruten so ca. 40-80g Wurfgewicht, zwei Rutenhalter bisschen Kleinteile, ne dose Mais und bisschen Grundfutter. Und dann ab ans Wasser, ist effektiver als Stundenlang auf "den besten" Tip hier zu warten. 

Mal im Ernst, auch ich hab all das moderne Zeug, teure KArpfenruten, Liegen, Zelte usw.... aber durch mein Neffen (8Jahre) bin ich wieder zur "alten" Angelart gekommen, Grundrute, Stipprute und klassische Köder. Und ich muss sagen, es macht deutlich mehr Spass als sich unzählige Nächte um die Ohren zu schlagen, nur weil es die "Carpcatcher-Profis" so machen.

Das ist meine Meinung


----------



## Purist (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*



carpfisherbasti schrieb:


> Ich habe beschlossen so zu angeln wie "früher", klingt vllt. doof aber ich habe kein Bock mehr soviel ans Wasser zu schleppen ich !
> Wie hat man das früher gemacht?
> Was hat man alles mitgenommen?
> Welche Köder wurden benutzt?
> ...



Wie man früher gefischt hat ist nicht einfach zu erklären. Schließlich hing das auch damals schon vom Köder ab |kopfkrat

Ich schreibe dir trotzdem mal einiges, was ich zu dem Thema denke:

Simpler "oldschool" Stil: Teleruten aus Glasfaser, einfache aber funktionale Stationärrollen, Erspieß oder Klapprutenhalter, simpler Kunststoffangelkasten, Hocker, ein Eimer 

Kompliziertere Varianten: Bambusruten, uralt Stationär oder Centrepinrollen oder gar Fliegenfischrute und Rolle (um auf Karpfen zu angeln). Im Prinzip reicht als Gerätekasten ein typischer Weidenkorb, da man mit der Centrepin aber im englischen Stil Posenfischen betreibt, kann auch gerne ein doppelter Holzkasten als Gerätebox/Posenbox her. Stilecht natürlich mit klassischen englischen Schwimmern, von der Stachelschweinpose bis zum Waggler. 

Als Köder (auf Karpfen) taugt Altbewährtes:
-Teig (den braucht man nicht zu kochen, durch Hakengröße und Teigkugelgröße, und auch das zugesetzte Wasser (=bestimmt die Weichheit), lässt sich sehr selektiv fischen. Nicht so bequem wie mit Boilies, aber gewiss mit mehr Aktion, Spass und Spannung verbunden.
-Brot (auch Schwimmbrot)
-Mais (hart oder auch weicher)
-Kartoffeln (gekocht, sehr selektiv)
-Tauwurm (Klassiker) 


Montagen: Pose (in all ihren Möglichkeiten, die deutlich vielfältiger wie Selbsthakmontagen sind), auf Grund (z.B. mit Kugel, kleinen Sargbleien oder auch (bei Bedarf) Tiroler Hölzl,  besonders interessant: einfach mit dem Haken an der Hauptschnur (taugt für dicke Teigballen ebenso wie mit Schwimmbrot), bei Kartoffeln empfiehlt es sich, wenigstens mit Wirbel zu angeln, schließlich zieht man die am besten per Ködernadel auf. 

Vorteile des altmodischen Angelns beziehen sich aber nicht nur auf das Schleppen des Geräts, schließlich ist's auch noch deutlich billiger und macht, aufgrund der Methoden, auch noch deutlich mehr Spass, außer man will ausschließlich Karpfen fangen und es dabei möglichst bequem und einfach haben.


----------



## carpfisherbasti (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Danke für eure Antworten,...
Ihr habt echt gute Tipps, werde es morgen mal probieren:m


----------



## carpfisherbasti (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Da hast du wohl recht...xD
Hat sonst noch jemand alte Weisheiten oder so?
vielleicht gibt es ja noch Kleine aber hilfreiche Tipps?

Grüße CB


----------



## reticulatus (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Tja, 

das waren noch Zeiten(Ende der 70ziger), wenn man mit dem Vater, dem Onkel oder sonstiger Verwandschaft zum Angeln gehen durfte, den Jugendfischereischein gabs dann 1985 , der Erwachsenenschein kam dann Ende der 80ziger Jahre.:q

Das eigene Angelzeug bestand aus einem kleinen Teleskopkescher, Setzkescher, 3 Angelruten(zwei Posen-/Grundruten, eine Spinnrute) zwischen 1,60-3m Länge mit einem Wurfgewicht bis etwa 60g, einfachen Stationärrollen bespult mit 0,25-0,35mm Schnur(mono), einen kleinen Angelkoffer(Werkzeugkasten aus Plastik, Größe 30cmx20cm20cm) gefüllt mit Korkposen, Grundbleien, diversen Haken, einigen Kunstködern(Blinkern, Spinnern, ein Wobbler Abu Hi/Lo, Gummiköder gabs noch nicht so wirklich), Spaltblei, Wirbeln und was man sonst noch so brauchte. Meistens bekam man von Bekannten und Verwandten was sie nicht mehr brauchten oder die Geschenke bei Geburtstagen und zu Weihnachten kamen aus dem Angelsektor.:vik:

Taschenmesser, Taschenlampe, Klappstuhl und evtl ein großer Regenschirm komplettierten die Ausrüstung, Rutenhalter(Bankstick) schnitzte man sich am Wasser, das heißt, Weidenastgabeln oder Haselnussastgabeln dienten uns als Rutenablage, ein Stück feste Plane konnte mit Hilfe von stärkeren Ästen oder wo möglich mit Schnur an den Bäumen befestigt werden, so saß man bei Regen im Trockenen, wenn keine Brücken in der Nähe  waren.#6

Die Köder, meist selbstgesuchte Tau-, Regen-, Laub- und Mistwürmer/Kompostis, Maden, Dosenmais, Teig , Brot/Semmeln, Wurst, Käse, Köderfische, allerlei Beeren von Sträuchern am Wasser(Vogelbeere,Holunder, usw etc), diverses Obst,  Grashüpfer fand und fing man auf den Wiesen, andere Krabbler(Raupen, Käfer) oder "Fluggeräte"(Fliegen, Bremsen, nicht geschützte Schmetterlinge damals die Kohlweißlinge) wurden ebenfalls zu Ködern umfunktioniert, was gerade an Wald- und Wiesenbächen der Bringer war.|supergri


Das alles fand seinen Platz mit der Brotzeit und den Getränken im Rucksack, eine Jacke, ein Pullover und eine alte Decke auf dem Boden genügte uns damals zum Hinlegen, wenn es nicht regnete, beim Nachtangeln oder Ansitz wenn man länger blieb.
Zudem liefen wir Jungs früher viel barfuß (auch heute noch), gleich nach Ankunft am Wasser flogen die Schuhe und Strümpfe runter.

Klar ist die Anglerei heutzutage bequemer und "einfacher"geworden,auch leichter , aber manchmal geht mir die Elektronik am Wasser echt auf den Geist, das dämliche Gefiepe und Getröte der ewig nervigen Bißanzeiger, das kuriose dabei ist, daß sie sie so laut gestellt haben, aber keine 2m danebensitzen#q#q#q, also ich höre meinen Freilauf an der Rolle dabei sehr gut, nichts gegen den Fortschritt, man kann es aber auch übertreiben.Die Aalglocken fand ich übrigends auch damals(vor fast 30Jahren) schon nervig, gerade wenn sie beim Biß oder einkurbeln nicht abgenommen wurden.

Als Bißanzeiger dienten beim Grundangeln damals schon leere Überraschungseier, welche mit Steinen oder Bleien gefüllt wurden , in der Nacht kam noch ein Knicklicht rein.
Hatte man die Bremse gelockert, konnte man den Biß damals auch nicht überhören.

Je nach Gewässer und Zielfisch benutzte man die einfache Posen- oder Grundmontage, Laufbleimontage oder Feststell- und Laufposen.


Damals , als Jugendlicher fand man die gezielte Karpfenanglerei spannend und einfach nur "Cool", so legte man sich nach und nach alles zu, was man so brauchte, als ich den Führerschein gemacht habe, habe ich festgestellt, daß mein Auto zu klein oder mein Tackle zu umfangreich war, ich fuhr zu anfangs immerhin einen Ford Escort|gr:#c, nur irgenwie war der für den Ansitz mit zwei Leuten und dem Tackle dann gerammelt voll.
Vor mehr als 10Jahren habe ich dann die gezielte Karpfenangelei an den Haken, ähh den Nagel gehängt, da sie mir zu umfangreich, zu kostenspielig und zu eintönig wurde.:q

Seitdem gehe ich mehr zum Spinnfischen, maschiere mit der Fliegenrute, gehe ab und zu mal Feedern und längere Ansitze auf die Rüssler mit dem umfangreichen Zubehör finden fast nur noch im Urlaub statt, heißt mehr als 3Tage am Stück, denn die Schlepperei muß ich mir nicht mehr geben.

Das Zubehör, welches ich heute benötige findet in meiner Anglerweste seinen Platz oder auch im Rucksack, der beim Wanderangeln dabei ist.

Die Plätze , an denen wir angelten waren weiter weg vom Schuß, da wir meist mit dem Fahrrad und einem Anhänger unterwegs waren, kamen wir natürlich auch leichter an diverse Stellen ran, als wenn andere Angler mit dem Auto kamen und ihr Zeug ewig weit schleppen mußten, darauf konnten viele verzichten, dementsprechen "ausgelatscht" waren auch die Plätze.

Heute halte ich es so einfach wie möglich, allerdings verzichte ich dabei nicht auf einen gewissen Komfort.


----------



## carpfisherbasti (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Danke für diese Antwort, echt cool zu wissen wie man früher geangelt hat,...
Bin ja 14 und kann das ja nicht wissen|supergri
Ich fahre heute nochmal Abend los...xD


----------



## DerJörg (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Das Zauberwort ist einfach fängt auch.
Nicht die Highend Ausrüstung macht den Fisch.
Heut hat der Freund meine Sohnes einen 70èr Spiegler angelt.
Eine Pose mit Dendobrena angefüttert mit Mais.
Was aber wichtiger ist das Wasser und die Fische beobachten.
Die Rutte und die Rolle sind 30€ wert aber ich hab geflochtene Hauptschnur drauf. Guten Haken und ab ins Wasser.
Was auch gut geht ist Schwimmbrot ...wenn keine Wasservögel da sind.
Schwimmbrot geht an besten mit Brötchen in einer Plastiktüte liegen lassen wird dann weich und Zäh.


----------



## carpfisherbasti (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Ok...werden es heute am Kanal probieren...:vik:


----------



## cyberpeter (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Hallo,

nach der ganzen "Nostalgie" die in diesem Thread verbreitet wurde habe ich auch mal in "Erinnerungen geschwelgt" und muß sagen dass die "alte Zeit" zwar schon ihre Reize hatten und die Methoden auch heute noch ihre "Berechtigung" haben, weshalb ich auch heute noch hin- und wieder mit der Pose oder Schwimmbrot "unterwegs" bin wenn das "erfolgsversprechend" ist oder ich einfach Lust darauf habe, aber generell "tauschen" nein das möchte ich auf keinen Fall!

Denn neben den schönen Erinnerungen kommen dann halt auch solche Sachen wie tränende Augen, Genick und Kopfschmerzen vom stundenlangen starren auf die Pose, Rückenschmerzen von den komischen aber leicht zu transportierenden Dreibeinhockern, das gegenseitige Anschweigen weil man Angst hatte "den Fisch" zu verscheuchen, Weisfische die einen zu Tode "geärgert" haben weil Mama die Kartoffeln zu weich gekocht hatte und sie bei jedem zweiten Wurf abgefolgen sind oder so hart waren dass der Haken nicht richtig durchkam und man deshalb was anderes genommen hat, Karpfen die man gesehen hat die aber mit den damaligen "Mitteln" mehr oder weniger unerreichbar waren, schöne große Fische die man "abschlagen" mußte obwohl man sie nicht verwerten wollte oder konnte weil sie den Haken tief geschluckt hatten und entsprechend geblutet haben als man beim Pinkeln war oder kurz eingenickt ist usw ...

Auch waren die Verhältnisse vor 25-30 Jahren doch etwas anders. Der Fischbestand war zumindest an den von mir damals befischten Gewässern deutlich höher und die Zahl an Anglern und damit der Angeldruck und auch sonstige "Störeinflüsse" wie z.B. Badegäste war deutlich kleiner. Sicher kann man auch heute noch an vielen Gewässern ohne Hightec und einer 2,40m Telerute und einer Dose Mais oder Würmer angeln aber es ist bedeutend schwieriger geworden selbst wenn man sich die Angelplätze "gezielt und mit Hirn" heraussucht und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, ist das Angeln "heute" für mich erholsamer als es damals war....

Ob nun Angeln mit "alter" oder "neuer" Methode, hauptsache man hat Spaß daran ...

In diesem Sinn noch einen schönen fischreichen Feierabend! 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (31. Juli 2012)

Ich sehe es auch so wie Peter und weiß die Annehmlichkeiten der " neumodernen " Angelei zu schätzen, wie z.B.Selbsthakmontagen und elektronische (Funk) Bissanzeiger.Genauso akzeptiere ich aber die Meinung anderer, die auf soetwas verzichten können. Was ich nicht verstehen kann sind solche Aussagen wie die eines meiner Vorredner : "Elektronische Bissanzeiger gehören abgeschafft"  oder "schlafen beim Angeln gehört verboten".. Was macht er beim Angeln über Nacht, Streichhölzer in die Augen stecken? Es sei doch jedem selbst überlassen wie er angelt und was er an Ausrüstung mitschleppt, solange alles im Rahmen des erlaubten bleibt.  Gruß  Carsten


----------



## Purist (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Jeder soll angeln gehen wie es im Spass macht, auch das Gerät kaufen und nutzen, was er glaubt zu brauchen. Ich hoffe das stellt auch niemand hier wirklich in Frage. 

Trotzdem beschmunzel ich eure Ausführungen etwas, schließlich kommt immer eines heraus, was die Hauptrolle spielt: "Bequemlichkeit". Geht ihr wirklich ans Wasser, um es so bequem wir möglich zu haben? Kopfschmerzen vom "auf die Pose starren", nicht reden dürfen, möglichst leise sein (muss man auch bei modernen Methoden noch immer, außer man angelt in großer Entfernung), beim Angeln schlafen (ein Muss?!).. |rolleyes
Wenn ich mir ansehe, was heutzutage manche so ans Wasser schleppen und aufbauen, kann ich nicht wirklich glauben, dass das bequem sein soll, vor allem wenn man dafür noch einen Spezialkarren braucht.

Mir persönlich geht's dabei nicht wirklich nur um Nostalgie, eher um eine Vereinfachung (wenn ihr so wollt ist das auch eine Form der Bequemlichkeit), weg mit den modernsten technischen Raffinessen und "Trends" (die der Zubehörmarkt anbietet, der heute die Kataloge füllt, das Konto unnötig leert, und den Fischen relativ egal ist), wieder hin zum Angeln selber. Mit der Bequemlichkeit am Angelplatz halte ich es trotzdem bewusst einfach: Stuhl, wenn nötig Schirm, oder auch mal gar nichts von beidem, sondern ein kleiner Hocker. Ältere elektrische Bißanzeiger habe ich auch (die gab's auch vor 30 Jahren schon  ), die kommen aber nur dann unter Ruten, die wirklich weit entfernt stehen und sind dementsprechend dann auch laut eingestellt.


----------



## cyberpeter (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*



Purist schrieb:


> Trotzdem beschmunzel ich eure Ausführungen etwas, schließlich kommt  immer eines heraus, was die Hauptrolle spielt: "Bequemlichkeit". Geht  ihr wirklich ans Wasser, um es so bequem wir möglich zu haben?  Kopfschmerzen vom "auf die Pose starren", nicht reden dürfen, möglichst  leise sein (muss man auch bei modernen Methoden noch immer, außer man  angelt in großer Entfernung), beim Angeln schlafen (ein Muss?!).. |rolleyes
> Wenn ich mir ansehe, was heutzutage manche so ans Wasser schleppen und  aufbauen, kann ich nicht wirklich glauben, dass das bequem sein soll,  vor allem wenn man dafür noch einen Spezialkarren braucht.



Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was es da zu "schmunzeln" gibt... 

Wenn Du mal den ganzen Tag bei Sonne und 30 Grad auf deine Pose "starrst" besonders wenn die Augen nicht mehr die besten sind da kann ich mir trotz Schirm wirklich angenehmeres vorstellen genauso wie den Zwang sich in "unwegsamen" Gelände direkt neben die Ruten sitzen zu müssen damit der Fisch eben nicht schluckt. Sicher ist schlafen beim Angeln kein muß und in manchen Situationen bzw. Gegebenheit wie z.B. das Angeln an Hindernissen auch absolut unangebracht - nur wenn man nach einem einem langen stressigen Arbeitstag, den anscheinend nicht alle hinter sich haben, um 22 Uhr oder später am Wasser sitzt, es ist schön ruhig ist, kein Hinderniss am Spod dann ist es glaub ich normal, dass einem an manchen Tagen doch mal die Augen für ein paar Minuten "zufallen". Was das still sein am Wasser angeht auch hier bietet das "moderne" Karpfenangeln "Abhilfe" denn selbst wenn ich ufernah fische muß ich mich ja nicht zwangsweise direkt neben die Ruten sitzen und kann mich deshalb mit Freunden, die mit mir deshalb auch gerne mal mitgehen bzw.Angelkollegen in normaler Lautstärke unterhalten oder sogar die Familie mitnehmen und in der Zeit bis zum nächsten Biß mit meiner Tochter spielen und beschalle trotzdem nicht den ganzen See mit dem Schall meiner Pipser bei einem Biß - Funkbißanzeiger und Selbsthakmethode machen sowas halt möglich ... Wenn ich da an früher denke wenn ich als Kind mit meinem Eltern zum Angeln gegangen bin ...

Außerdem heißt "modernes" Karpfenangeln ja nicht, dass man bei jedem Ansitz seine ganze Wohnzimmereinrichtung incl. des Angelkellers mitschleppt - meist komme ich mit einer langen Rutentasche, mittleren Takletasche, einem Eimer Futter und einem Stuhl aus. Das kann man mit einem Mal mehr oder weniger bequem vom Auto ans Wasser tragen wenn es nicht gerade in Kilometer ist. 

Wenn man mehrere Tage am Wasser ist und übernachtet schaut das anders aus. Dann kann auch der Einsatz solcher Karren, über die Du dich so lustig machst, Sinn machen besonders wenn man vom Parkplatz bis zum Angelplatz viel Zeug zu transportieren hat und vielleicht nicht nur das Zeug für einen dabei hat, es ein längerer Weg ist und man evtl. Probleme mit dem Rücken hat. Denn bei 5 Tagen am Wasser würde auch der "normale" Angler vermutlich nicht mit einem Stuhl und einem Schirm auskommen - na ja manche vielleicht schon ...

Sicher gibt es manche die es auch meiner Meinung etwas "übertreiben" mit dem Umfang ihres "Materials" aber solange sie mich damit nicht stören oder beeinträchtigen ... 

"Modernes" Karpfenangeln soll es dem Angler ja erleichtern und nicht  schwerer machen - das ist meine Definition von Fortschritt nicht nur beim Angeln. Zumindest wenn man sich das dafür richtige aus dem  zwischenzeitlich fast unüberschaubaren Angebot der Hersteller  herraussucht erreicht man das auch - also das was früher nicht so toll war durch bessere Sachen ergänzen. Aber da ist halt Erfahrung und vorallem Hirn gefragt, was  nötig ist und was nicht, dann kann man die Ausgaben auch beim  "moderenen" Karpfenfischen ganz gut im Rahmen halten wenn man das will und muß. 

Was ich etwas unschön finde ist sich über andere lustig zu machen ohne genau zu wissen aus welchem Grund der jeweilige Angler das so macht. Da halte ich mich lieber zurück und bin sehr nahe bei deinem wirklich sehr gut und zutreffend geschriebenen Einleitungssatz ... 



Purist schrieb:


> Jeder soll angeln gehen wie es im Spass macht,  auch das Gerät kaufen und nutzen, was er glaubt zu brauchen. Ich hoffe  das stellt auch niemand hier wirklich in Frage.



Es wäre nur schön gewesen, wenn Du den "Geist" deines eigenen Einleitungssatzes auch beim Rest deines Beitrags durchgehalten hättest ...


Gruß Peter


----------



## carpfisherbasti (1. August 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

ich habe einen Entschluss gefast, ich angle mit den alten Ködern und Ruten...und nehme auch nicht soviel mit aber auf meine Pieper möchte ich doch nicht verzichten!


----------



## Purist (1. August 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Es wäre nur schön gewesen, wenn Du den "Geist" deines eigenen Einleitungssatzes auch beim Rest deines Beitrags durchgehalten hättest ...



Das schließt du daraus, weil du mein "schmunzeln" falsch wertest, eine leichte Ironie in meiner Ausführung schwang, zumindest bei mir Kopf, durchaus mit. Ich habe absolut nichts dagegen wie andere mit dem Hobby verfahren, solange sie sich an Gesetze und Vorschriften halten. Es ist mir auch egal, mit wieviel Material die sich eindecken und wie lange sie am Wasser sind, auch ob sie dort reden oder nicht..

Trotzdem taucht auch in deiner Umschreibung, wie du damit umgehst, Vieles auf, wo du Recht hast (z.B. die Selbsthakmethode bezüglich des Hakenschluckens), aber ebenso Widersprüchliches.
Zum Beispiel bei 30 Grad und Sonnenschein den ganzen Tag am Wasser auf Posen zu starren... Das tue ich auch nicht, weil es einfach wenig Erfolgsversprechend ist. 
Da unterscheiden sich auch moderne von alten Methoden, die 1-5 Tage jeweils 24 Stunden am Wasser, brauchte man gar nicht. Beim Karpfenfang geht's vor Sonnenaufgang los und spätestens bis Mittags, bei prallem Sonnenschein. Nachtsitzungen finden um 1-2Uhr ihr Ende, wenn man sie überhaupt in Erwägung zieht. Da fallen einem auch noch nicht wirklich die Augen zu, außer man ist wirklich, wie du beschreibst, von der Arbeit geschlaucht. Aber in dem Fall würde ich z.B. gar nicht ans Wasser fahren. 
Bei der Katalogauswahl bzw. dem heutigen Warenangebot sind wir einer Meinung #h

Eines verstehe ich trotzdem nicht ganz, ich kann zwar nachvollziehen, wenn du fernab der Ruten mit Kumpels schwätzen oder mit deiner Kleinen spielen willst, aber ist das wirklich 100% bei der Sache (beim Angeln) sein, oder ist das eher (den Eindruck habe ich) durch moderne Techniken ermöglichtes "nebenbei Angeln"?


----------



## antonio (1. August 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

purist hat schon recht, vieles zielt auf bequemlichkei(bei manchen schon faulheit) ab.
aber das liegt in der natur und nicht nur beim menschen ist das so.
mit einem möglichst geringen aufwand möglichst viel erreichen.
und einige belügen sich eben selber diesbezüglich, da wird so ziemlich alles genutzt was die gerätehersteller zu bieten haben um das angeln zu erleichtern(bequemer zu machen), und man belügt sich selber, weil man nen enormen aufwand braucht, um erst mal alles ans wasser zu bekommen und aufzubauen.
ehe manche so alles aufgebaut haben, hat der unmoderne seinen fisch schon dreimal gefangen

antonio#h


----------



## cyberpeter (1. August 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Hallo,

häng dich doch nicht an sowas wie dem Posenfischen bei Sonnenschein auf ...   Das sind "Erinnerungen" aus meiner Jugendzeit die mir einfach im Gedächtnis geblieben sind ... Außerdem war das ganze nicht ganz so sinnlos denn es war damals ein sehr schlammiges Gewässer wo Köder, wenn man sie direkt auf Grund angeboten hatte, sehr schnell versunken sind - deshalb die Pose - heute würde ich das auch anders machen und mich in den Schatten setzten ...   Außerdem ist Karpfenfischen in der angeblich "toten" Zeit zwischen Mittag und Abend nicht so sinnlos wie manch einer vielleicht denkt ....

Genauso finde ich deine Einstellung bezüglich schlafen am Wasser etwas "engstrinig". Wenn Du soviel Zeit hast, dass Du nur top ausruht ans Gewässer gehen kannst und Dir immer die "vermeintliche" Primtime" heraussuchen kannst freue ich mich für Dich, aber wenn man Familie und anspruchvollen Job hat muß man oft dass nehmen was man kriegt um überhaupt regelmäßig ans Wasser zu kommen ...

Was ich allerdings so gar nicht verstehe ist, wieso "modernes Karpfenfischen" bedeutet dass man 24 Stunden oder länger am Wasser sitzten muß um was zu fangen - das ist Unsinn. Bin selber oft nur 3-4 Stunden am Wasser und fange trotzdem meine Fische. Vielmehr macht "modernes Karpfenfischen" solch langen Ansitze erst möglich oder besser gesagt erleichtert diese enorm. Ob man es nun nutzt oder nicht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Außerdem finde ich eine Übernachtung am See einfach schön und wenn ich wirklich hundemüde bin, kommen die Ruten auch raus. 

Was ist am "nebeiangeln" schlechtes es sei denn der Fisch muß darunter leiden zumal das ja nicht die Regel ist?

Sicher könnte ich, wenn ich mich zu 100 % verbissen darauf fixiere den ein oder anderen Bonusfisch mehr fangen. Das ist mir zumindest an solchen Tagen überhaupt nicht wichtig. Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe gibt es Leute mit viel Freizeit und manche mit weniger. Wenn man alles unter einen Hut bekommen will muß man halt Kompromisse eingehen und lieber ein nicht 100 % motivierter Ansitz als gar keiner. Was nun besser ist muß gottseidank ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden oder würdest Du solche Ansitze lieber verbieten was aber wiederum im krassen Gegensatz zu deiner "liberalen Einstellung" steht ...

Was ich aber sehr komisch finde ist, dass man diese Verbissenheit beim Angeln eigentlich mehr den "modernen Karpfenfischern" zuschreibt die mit allen Mitteln versuchen an den Fisch zu kommen koste es was es wolle - wörtlich genommen und jetzt wirst Du mir als Vertreter der "alten Methode" eine zu lachse Einstellung vor. Ok, dieser Vorwurf ist neu aber ich kann ehrlich gesagt gut damit leben.

Gruß Peter


----------



## cyberpeter (1. August 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*



antonio schrieb:


> man belügt sich selber weil man nen enormen aufwand braucht, um erst mal alles ans wasser zu bekommen und aufzubauen.
> ehe manche so alles aufgebaut haben, hat der unmoderne seinen fisch schon dreimal gefangen



ist das so ... 

Ich brauche bei Kurzansitzen, wenn ich nicht trödle, vom Zeitpunkt wo ich am Angelplatz ankomme bis 2 Ruten incl. Futter im Wasser sind so ca. 10 Minuten - Technik sein Dank ..... Ansonsten würden sich Kurzansitze auch nicht rentieren.

Wenn Du wesentlich schneller bist also so 3-4 Minuten dann alle Achtung #6


----------



## antonio (1. August 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> ist das so ...
> 
> Ich brauche bei Kurzansitzen, wenn ich nicht trödle, zum Aufbau von zwei Ruten ca. 10 Minuten bis ich alles im Wasser habe .....
> 
> Wenn Du wesentlich schneller bist also so 3-4 Minuten dann alle Achtung #6



ich brauch nicht mal ne minute im moment, schwimmbrot dran und fertig.:vik:

antonio|wavey:


----------



## Purist (1. August 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Was ist am "nebeiangeln" schlechtes es sei denn der Fisch muß darunter leiden zumal das ja nicht die Regel ist?



Der Fisch muss doch nicht leiden, er hat nur eine bombensichere Montage vor sich, die ihn beim fressen mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit aus dem Wasser bringen wird, mit (für ihn) gesenktem Risiko was zu tief sitzende Haken betrifft. 



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Sicher könnte ich, wenn ich mich zu 100 % verbissen darauf fixiere den ein oder anderen Bonusfisch mehr fangen. Das ist mir zumindest an solchen Tagen überhaupt nicht wichtig.



Es geht mir gar nicht um "viel fangen" oder "besonders große Fänge", dann würde ich mich wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr mit modernen Methoden beschäftigen, eher um das 100% bei der Sache sein, was für mich die Angelei auszeichnet. Dass es dir, aus was für Gründen auch immer, nicht möglich ist und du eben trotzdem angeln willst, sei dir überlassen: Mich stört es nicht. 
Wenn ich kaum Zeit habe, außerhalb des Urlaubs, gehe ich gar nicht auf Friedfische, dann wird die Spinnrute herausgeholt.



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Was ich aber sehr komisch finde ist, dass man diese Verbissenheit beim Angeln eigentlich mehr den "modernen Karpfenfischern" zuschreibt die mit allen Mitteln versuchen an den Fisch zu kommen koste es was es wolle - wörtlich genommen und jetzt wirst Du mir als Vertreter der "alten Methode" eine zu lachse Einstellung vor. Ok, dieser Vorwurf ist neu aber ich kann ehrlich gesagt gut damit leben.



So kann man Meinungen und Ansichten auch herumdrehen. 
Die einen halten Klappstuhlposenangler für den Untergang des Abendlandes, die anderen verfallen in Kopfschütteln, wenn die "Specimen Hunter" mit ihrem Klappkarren aufkreuzen, auf dem das Material für ihre nächste "Kampagne" lagert. Ich bin eigentlich für Toleranz, und die beinhaltet eben auch, dass man die alten Methoden genauso wenig verteufelt wie die Modernen. 
Wo wir wieder beim Schmunzeln sind, das bekomme ich auch, wenn ich mir Werbung, über die man immer mal wieder stolpert, für die "moderne" Karpfenangelei ansehe. Wenn die wirklich auf die Zielgruppe ausgerichtet ist, stören mich durchaus einige Dinge, die haben allerdings mit dem Angeln selbst wenig zu tun und sind daher auch ein anderes Thema. Ich glaube du weisst trotzdem, was ich da meine #h


----------



## cyberpeter (1. August 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*



Purist schrieb:


> Es geht mir gar nicht um "viel fangen" oder "besonders große Fänge", dann würde ich mich wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr mit modernen Methoden beschäftigen, eher um das 100% bei der Sache sein, was für mich die Angelei auszeichnet.



Ok so hast Du das gemeint - wenn Du etwas machst dann zu 100 % ohne Ausnahme. Dachte Du bist einer von den ganz "Verbissenen"   Wenn ich 9-10 Stunden am Tag 110 % Aufmerksamkeit im Job abliefere muß ich dass nicht auch noch bei jedem Ansitz haben. Ich weis Du gehst dann erst gar nicht zum Angeln ...

Mit den Fangaussichten hast Du zuminstest in vielen Situationen nicht ganz unrecht.

Beim Rest sehe ich es etwas anders. Das "100 % bei der Sache" sein ist für mich nicht (nur) etwas was deine Angelei "auszeichnet" bzw. der Persönlichkeit charakterisiert sondern was aufgrund der Art der Angelei einfach oft oder sogar überwiegend notwendig ist - die Gründe haben wir ja schon ausführlich "erörtert".

Ob ich die "gesparte" Aufmerksamkeit jetzt in zusätzliche "Gewässerbeobachtung", Anlegen neuer Spods, ein paar Würfe mit der Spinnrute usw. stecke wie ich es an "motivierten" Tagen mache oder eben in das Spielen mit der Tochter oder die Unterhaltung mit einem Angelkolegen über Erfahrungen am Gewässer aber auch persönliche Dinge ist zumindest für mich ein Stückchen "Freiheit" die mir das moderne Karpfenangeln bietet  ....




Purist schrieb:


> So kann man Meinungen und Ansichten auch herumdrehen.



Das ist schon so! Das andere "Anglergruppen" mit ähnlichen "Unterstellungen" zu tun haben mag durchaus so sein.

Außerdem ging es doch um "alte" oder "neue" Methode und nicht um "Kochtopfangler" die nichts mit den Anglern der "alten Methode" zu tun haben. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Gruppen. Oft bedienen sich die Kochtopfangler zwar "alter Methoden" aber das nicht aus Überzeugung sondern nur, weil diese meist ein paar Euro kostengünster sind und sich der Fang ja "rechnen" muß. Sobald gesehen wird, dass der Fangerfolg und damit die Fische die in der Bratpfanne landen mit der neuen Methode besser sind und man günstig an das Zeug rankommt wird vorbehaltlos gewechselt. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Purist (2. August 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Das "100 % bei der Sache" sein ist für mich nicht (nur) etwas was deine Angelei "auszeichnet" bzw. der Persönlichkeit charakterisiert sondern was aufgrund der Art der Angelei einfach oft oder sogar überwiegend notwendig ist - die Gründe haben wir ja schon ausführlich "erörtert".



Der Punkt unterscheidet vermutlich Menschen und keine Angler. Die einen schalten am besten ab, wenn sie sich ausschließlich auf eine Sache konzentrieren und sich dieser widmen dürfen, die sie gerne machen. Die anderen bei der Interaktion mit Freunden/der eigenen Familie, abseits des Berufslebens, wenn sie nebenher noch ihrem Hobby nachgehen dürfen, umso besser. Daher wählt dann der eine die moderne (bequemere) Angelei, der andere diejenige, die 100% "bei der Sache sein" erfordert. 



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Außerdem ging es doch um "alte" oder "neue" Methode und nicht um "Kochtopfangler" die nichts mit den Anglern der "alten Methode" zu tun haben. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Gruppen.



Trifft bei mir keineswegs zu, ich nehme schon den ein oder anderen Fisch, je nach Bedarf, mit, nur von großen Karpfen (jenseits der 4kg) lasse ich, alleine schon aus kulinarischen Gründen, die Finger. 
Der Kostenfaktor spielt nur insofern eine Rolle, dass ich nicht wirklich einsehe viel Geld für den (modernen) Marketingklamauk auszugeben. Was umgekehrt aber nicht heisst, dass ich zu Billighaken oder Schnur greifen würde. Robustes Gerät, was ich bevorzuge, hat auch seinen etwas gehobeneren Preisrahmen, ist aber noch weit von den Mondpreisen entfernt, die manches "Pro-Carp-Hunter" Zeug kostet.


----------



## cyberpeter (2. August 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Hallo,

ich glaube Du hast mich da mißverstanden. Ich stufe Dich keines wegs als "Kochtopfangler" ein. Wenn das so rüber gekommen ist - sorry!!!

Eines würde mich aber interessieren. Wenn ich mir deine Beiträge und erst rech die von so manch anderen durchlese "schwingt" immer etwas mit - "modernes Karpfenangeln" ist teuer - wieso?


Gruß Peter


----------



## Purist (2. August 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir deine Beiträge und erst rech die von so manch anderen durchlese "schwingt" immer etwas mit - "modernes Karpfenangeln" ist teuer - wieso?



Es muss keineswegs kostspielig sein, aber viele Karpfenangler betreiben es gerne besonders "teuer". Das erweckt vermutlich einen falschen Eindruck. Schließlich geht auch das mit einfachsten elektronischen Bißanzeigern, Teleglasfaserruten, und Selbstbau-Vorfächern und selbstgerollten Boilies, nicht zu vergessen das DIY-Futterboot.

Man kann auch für "alte Methoden" irrsinnig viel Geld ausgeben, aber insgesamt wird das trotzdem noch immer weniger sein wie für das vergleichbar Hochpreisigste im modernen Sektor.


----------



## Andal (3. August 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Was ist "teuer"?

Es kann ein Ausrüstungsgegenstand auch sehr viel Geld kosten und dem Käufer immer noch nicht das Gefühl von teuer vermitteln. Eine ramschige 2,- € Pose schafft das, wenn sie nichts taugt. Das ist doch alles so was von individuell!

Der Oldschooler tritt lediglich mit weniger Material auf einmal auf. Dadurch wirkt er unauffälliger und diskreter, als der Moderne mit seiner mobilen Heimstadt und allem drum und dran. Ob nun einer ein eingebildeter Pinkel mit elitären Ansichten ist, hängt von ganz anderen Dingen ab, als von einer gepließten Rute, oder einem Superrodpod...

Leider wird viel zu oft über den gleichen Kamm geschoren. Deppen gibt es immer einen und überall!


----------



## cyberpeter (3. August 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*



Andal schrieb:


> Leider wird viel zu oft über den gleichen Kamm geschoren. Deppen gibt es immer einen und überall!



Genau so ist es!

#6


----------



## Carp-MV (3. August 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Bitte seit mir nicht böse aber das ist wieder genau eines der sinnlosen Themen was keinen wirklichen bedarf an Diskussionen bieten sollte. Wie sehr ist unsere Gesellschaft schon verdorben das man über Dinge diskutiert wie....

*-Schlafen oder nicht schlafen
-E-Bissanzeiger oder Aalglocke
-Haus auf dem Rücken geschnallt oder nur das nötigste
-billig Gerödel oder High Tech Gedöns
-Dosenmais oder vergoldete Boilies*
*-Fisch Essen oder zurück setzen
-paar Stunden oder tagelangen Ansitz
*....und und und......

Das sind alles Dinge die jeder für sich selber Entscheiden kann was für ihn das bequemste und schönste Angeln ist. Der eine mags teuer und mit ganzen Haushalt und der andere halt günstig und leicht. Wo ist das Problem?

Manchmal kommt es mir so vor als wenn einigen so einige Dinge zu Kopf gestiegen sind. Egal wer wie was betreibt, am Ende tun wir alle doch dasselbe.....


----------



## raxrue (22. August 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Also einen vorteil hat das ganze Geschriebene hier..das ich jetzt an den See fahre und mit einer alten Methode und einer modernen Karpfen Angeln werde..und zwar in 20 minuten...;-))#h:vik::q#6:g


----------



## John Carp(enter) (22. August 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*



raxrue schrieb:


> Also einen vorteil hat das ganze Geschriebene hier..das ich jetzt an den See fahre und mit einer alten Methode und einer modernen Karpfen Angeln werde..und zwar in 20 minuten...;-))#h:vik::q#6:g



Ja und ich direkt neidisch bin, weil ich nicht zum angeln fahren werde, sondern zum arbeiten :q


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (22. August 2012)

*AW: Alte Angelmethoden?*

Was mir beim modernen Karpfenangeln fehlt :
Das Spiel der Pose , das man das erste anstupsen des Fisches ieht , der Puls steigt, die Pose geht langsam unter und wandert dabei langsam weg - und man ist sich eigentlich sicher einen "typischen Karpfenbiss" zu haben.
Dann die Entscheidung wann man anschlägt - das man förmlich merkt wie das Adrenalin im Blut langsam die Überhand gewinnt.

....beim "modernen" Angeln piept es los und fättich - und es wird trotzdem von mir praktiziert, ist halt schön bequem wenn man mit dem Auto an die Angelstelle ranfahren kann.


Zu dem schlafen während des Angelns : In meinen Papieren steht etwas davon , das ich die Angeln unter Aufsicht zu halten habe - wenn man sich das Wort Aufsicht genauer ansieht merkt man das das etwas mit "sehen" zu tun hat -wie kann man seine Angeln sehen während man schläft ?


----------

